# I just don't get it.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was at my trainers when he received a called from another trainer. It was about a dog that was sent up North to train and get ready for the derbys. The reason he called was he knew that they both knew the owner. The owner lives close by and he was hoping someone could contact the man.
This owner paid over 5 grand for a 8 week old pup. Sent him up north to get ready for the derby's at a few months old. Now the pup is ready to start running but the owner didn't send in the pups registration, is months behind on paying the trainer and will not return his phone calls.
With no registration this pup can't compete.
I used to see the owner with the pup in the fields when it was young, and just don't understand how he could turn his back on it. When I said those words to the trainer he pointed to a dog in the kennel and said "I haven't heard from his owners in 3 months." 
He was just here for boarding while they were moving. That was 5 months ago.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! That is absurd! Really... Is there anything the trainer can do? Address to take the pup back? Not sure if that's the best choice if they haven't shown any interest in the pup  

Interesting... I asked in one of RBDs threads ( http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4954.msg37209.html#msg37209 ) about field trial wash-outs or dogs being "thrown out". NOT that this is the case, but just don't understand how someone can leave a pup on the streets


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> but just don't understand how someone can leave a pup on the streets


It takes all kinds in this world. People leave babies on fire station door steps. People ignore their old parents. 

My rough guess is that 10% of dog owners should never get to have a dog. But also 10% of human parents should never HAVE a child.

Narcissism is rampant in our world today. "What is in it for me?"

Like you TexasRed this makes no sense.

I hope the man is o.k. and not in a hospital somewhere or worse. The owner got a $5,000 pup from a breeder? He either had too much money to bother with the dog or ???

Maybe the breeder will take it back. You would think so.

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> I hope the man is o.k. and not in a hospital somewhere or worse.


Very true! Didn't even think of it... But that's me - first, freak out, then start thinking :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The pup was an import. The trainer is up north, out of state for cooler weather and the owner lives in Texas. My trainer had heard from the owner a day before this wanting him to board two other dogs. He was going on a fishing trip.
This pup is not a washout. If the owner won't contact him it will eventually be sold.
The pet in boarding I don't know, most likely given obedience training and re homed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The pet that was being boarded went home to its owner.
The dog started having an upset stomach. The trainer left another message with its owner even though the other messages had went unanswered. He got no response back till he sent another message saying he was going to take the dog to the vet.
That's when the owner responded back with don't take it to the vet. He would pick it up. He did and now wants the trainer to pay the vet bill for the stomach virus.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

??? Not surprised by this. 
It's about money. The dog owner just wants to skip paying the trainer. Or wants to negociate a substacially lower fee. Sounds like he is an experienced businessman.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

datacan said:


> ??? Not surprised by this.
> It's about money. The dog owner just wants to skip paying the trainer. Or wants to negociate a substacially lower fee. Sounds like he is an experienced businessman.


That's not what we call them in Texas.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! That's disgusting! Man like that do not deserve a dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, unfortunate. I can imagine no worse feeling. 
But like me, the trainer made the mistake of not collecting money incrementally. We tend to learn the hard way. For him, collecting monthly, is possible (and advisable because it helps with cash flow - very important aspect of running business successfully!) Effectively, the trainer went into the banking business, extending a loan, at 0% interest, to the dog owner. WHY? 

In the dental field, sometimes, patients tend to forget their last appointments ??? So, experienced professionals make sure money is collected along the way.

After all, *People don't lie, money lies!*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know from using him that you pay a month in advance. You have to sign a contract showing exactly what you are responsible for money wise each month, and what is provided for that amount.
So yes the trainer did have another choice after the guy quit paying, wouldn't answer his phone calls, letters, emails or pick up the dog. He could have cut his loses, filed abandonment charges and gotten rid of the dog. I'm sure caring about the dogs in his care stopped him from taking that route.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It's unfortunate, but it happens. 
I try to see the best in people and when this kind of thing happens I tell myself that "They are doing the best they can, right now under the circumstances." We never know people's situations - illnesses or overextended and pride gets in the way. Some folks I'm sure are lowdown yella belly sap-suckers, but I figure Karma gets even with them down the road somewhere, and that's not my purpose in life. We have a lien on all the dogs that come in for training, just in case.

I had two English Pointers in for training and evaluation for a month owned by the same guy. He said he could only keep one and wanted me to run them through their paces and help him decide. These two were so neck and neck - one day I'd lean towards one, the next day the other. When it came time to finalize his choice and pay the bill he said he couldn't keep either and he'd sign them over for the bill. He did and I sure didn't need two more dogs, but they were awfully nice and I ended up selling them to a guy in Nevada that used them for chuckar hunting. They got to stay together and I eventually got my fee back. Had I been a nimrod about it with the guy I'd probably have gotten stiffed entirely with a bad check and the dogs end up who knows where.

Life's an adventure and isn't it interesting how the bad situations make for some pretty good stories. 
Ken


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Had I been a *nimrod* about it with the guy I'd probably have gotten stiffed entirely with a bad check and the dogs end up who knows where.


Ken, at least on this forum ... Nim Rod = Mighty Hunter ;D aka RBD - now you know. 

Hard situations bring out the best in the best. It's not often that things like this happen but when they do, we need to look deep inside and decide what serves society best. 

A quick credit check of the fella Texred mentioned would bring interesting insights in the way that man conducts business. In any case, not a successful business model.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure he learned a valuable lesson from that owner and will make some changes. It was a pet in for boarding not someones nice hunting dog. I love pets but they don't hold much resale value. If I hadn't known the trainer for most of his life and been there on that day, I would have probably never heard him say anything about it. If someone fell on hard times and talked to him. I don't see him being a horses arse about it. I don't even think it was the time or money spent. It was more getting to decide who you donate your services to.

Hey Quick Draw I liked the English Pointer story.


----------

